
Simple rules for proofreading your own work - nikitateju
https://languageedit.blogspot.com/2018/01/simple-rules-for-proofreading-your-own.html
======
DrScump
"A jumpstart for researchers seeking publication in international journals is
to have their work present _incorrect_ scientific English. This will enable
the reviewers to assess the document appropriately."

This proofreader could use a proofreader.

